# مبروك يا احلى ادمن



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2006)

*مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

*يجماعه كلنا نبارك لروك كان فى مشكله جامدا جدا جدا مش هقدر اوصفها واتحلت فى طرفه عين مبروك يا احلى روك  :999:واط:999:يب روك مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك :36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_:ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: 11: *


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*فعلا هم كبيـــــــــــــــــر و انشال عني... اشكرك يا رب...*


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2006)

*:36_1_21: يارب دايما همك يتشال يا روك ربنا بيحبك  :36_15_15: لو اقدر اجيبهالك كنت عملتها  :81ls:

:yahoo:           :yahoo:                :yahoo:               :yahoo:          :yahoo:        *


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

الف الف مبروك يا روك يا غالى يا حبيب الكل


----------



## pola (6 أبريل 2006)

يا باشا الحمد اللة
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

حمدا على السلامة


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أبريل 2006)

مبروووووووووك يا احلي روك 

:36_3_13: :36_3_13: :36_3_13: 

:yahoo:  انا مبسوووووووووط كتير لما سمعت الخبر :yahoo: 

الرب يجعل كل حياتكم افراح دائما 

:Red_Heart:  في مجد اسمه القدوس :Red_Heart: ​


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2006)

*المفروض بلمناسبه دى يا روك تنزل الترانيم الى بصوتك زى موعدت من اول افتتاح المنتدى ومش هنلاقى فرصه احلى من دى*


----------



## zaki (6 أبريل 2006)

*:16_4_10: 
1000 مبروك  يا  روك​*


----------



## ezzzak (7 أبريل 2006)

مبروك يا روك ودايما كدا ربنا معاك :yaka: ​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 أبريل 2006)

*ميرنا انا هروح اقتلك في اللعبه بتاع المسدس *


----------



## blackguitar (7 أبريل 2006)

*الف الف الف الف من النهرده لبكرة الصبح   مبروك يا حبيبى روك بالرغم انى مش عارف لايه ولكن كل شىء كويس ليك فهو الف مبروك ليك*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا ليكم يا احبة من اجل مشاعركم, و زي ما قالت ميرنا انا حأزعجكم و انزل ترنيمة بصوتي و عزفي ... اتحملوني بقى...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

بجد يا روك اكيد
 صوتك جميل انا نفسى اسمع صوتك
طيب يا ترى امتى هتنزل الترنيمه دى


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2006)

*عن قريب...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

و احنا فى انتظار سماع صوتك
ربنا يباركك يا روك
و يارب انطون و ديانا يعملوا زيك لان انطون صوته جمناااااااااااااااااااااااااان
و ديانا ميرنا بتقول ان صوتها حلو اوى انا مسمعتش بس اكيد كلام ميرنا صحيح


----------



## +Dream+ (7 أبريل 2006)

*الف مبروك يا روك *

*و الحمدلله ان ربنا حللك مشكلتك ( الى مش عارفه ايه هى ؟ )*

*و ربنا يكون معاك دايما و يباركك و يقويك على المنتدى لأنك بامانه شايله على كتافك *

*و مستنيين الترنيـــــــــــــــمه  متتاخرش علينا  *


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

*الزعيم بيتقل يا جماعه*
*حقه اكيد صوته خطير*
*امال لو الزعيم مايتقلش مين هيتقل هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*يله يا روك سيبناك كتير ومش هلاقى وقت احلى من دا وبسرعه علشان ممكن ننزلها على شريط :t12:*


----------



## Michael (8 أبريل 2006)

لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى

اجمل زعروتة لمشكلتك الى كانت اساسا محلولة بنعمة المسيح لة المجد


----------



## †gomana† (8 أبريل 2006)

*مبروك يااحلى دودى واحلى ادمن فى المنتدى*
*ربنا يزيدك محبة وفرحة دايما ويحللك كل مشاكلك*
*ربنا يحافظ عليك*
:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:


----------



## +AMIR+ (8 أبريل 2006)

اسف على التأخير فى الرد 
اخى الحبيب روك كل الامور تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله وانت قلبك مليان بحب ربنا علشان كدة مش غريب ان احنا نسمع ان مشكلتك اتحلت  لأنك منقوش على الكفين ومحفوظ كحدقة العين ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك و يتمجد فى حياتك .
بالنسبه للترنيمة اللى بصوتك وعزفك انا واثق من قبل ما اسمعها انها هاتكون جميله زى صاحبها وياريت ما تحرمنا من ثمار الروح القدس اللى موجوده جواك .
صلى من اجل عدم هلاك ضعفى.


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2006)

*انا خايف اخيب ضنكم بصوتي.. اصل صوتي مش ولا بد... اسمعوا عن قريب و احكموا بنفسكم...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

طيب ياللا يا روك 
نزل الترنيمه شوقتنا
انت بتسويها على النار ولا ايه هههههههههههه
فى انتظار الترنيمه يا احلى ادمن فى الدنيا


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أبريل 2006)

*فين الترنيمة يارووووووووك 

كل ده تاخير *


----------



## My Rock (10 أبريل 2006)

*راجعوا قسم الترانيم.. انا عم ارفع تجرية من الترنيمة للسيرفر و اخلي اللينك في الموضوع...*


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2007)

الف  مبروك حل المشكله اكيد البابا كيرلس  حلها لانه بيقول كل مشكله لها حل ربنا يبعد عنك المشاكل ويشملك برعايته:yaka:


----------



## coptic hero (13 مارس 2007)

بص بقى يا روك يا خويا اولا انت لو تلاحظ ان محاربات الشيطان جامده معاك اليومين دول بس اللى بينفعك بدون نفاق ان مع انك مش مسيحى بالوراثة انما قلبك وتعاملك بيدل على انك قبلت المسيح بكل تعاليمه وتنفذها بحذافيرها ومتهيألى ان ده سبب وقوف ربنا معاك ومباركته لكل خطواتك وانا عن نفسى سأطلب لك طلبه لك ولى وهى لا تدخلنا فى تجربة يا رب ونحن يا رب غير منزعجين من عصاك القريبه لنا لآنها تحسسنا باهتمامك بنا


----------



## mrmr120 (13 مارس 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك ياروك 
انتا انسان طيب تستاهل كل خير​


----------



## My Rock (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليكم يا coptic hero و يا مرمر

بس الموضوع هذا قديم, فات عليه 6 شهور

لكن اشكركم من اجل كلامكم الطيب
سلام و نعمة


----------



## kimo14th (13 مارس 2007)

*انت تستاهل كل خير اخونا روك *

*يكفى هذا المنتدى العظيم*

*والذى يمثل حياه كامله بالنسبه لى *

*ربنا يوفقك ويباركك وتشوف ثمره اعمالك اكتر واكتر *​


----------



## فادية (13 مارس 2007)

مبروك يا روك 
ان شا الله دايما ربنا يسهل كل الامور في حياتك لانك تستاهل كل خير 
الف الف مبروك اخي العزيز 
سلام ونعمه الرب يسوع معاك


----------



## candy shop (14 مارس 2007)

الف مبروك ياروك وربنا يبعد عندك المشاكل ويجعل ايامك كلها افراح وسعاده ويجعل خدمتك مثمره دايما:big29: :36_22_26: :ab8: :16_4_8: :748pf:


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 مارس 2007)

*اولا 
الف مبروك يا روك يا حبيبي 
واللي معاه ربنا ميشلش هم
 وانشاء الله كل المشاكل تتحل
وكل الاشياء تعمل للخير

اما ثانيا 
المعلومة الجميلة اللي قالتها ميرنا 
انك عامل ترانيم بصوتك كده من حقنا 
عليك اننا نطالبك بـ   Cd  لكل عضو 
ولكن تيسيرا عليك احنا هنتنازل عن 
الحق ده بشرط انك تنزلها في المنتدي 
ربنا معاك ويزلل كل العقبات والمشاكل

*


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *اولا *
> *الف مبروك يا روك يا حبيبي *
> *واللي معاه ربنا ميشلش هم*
> *وانشاء الله كل المشاكل تتحل*
> *وكل الاشياء تعمل للخير*


 
أشكرك حبيبي, فعلا ربنا معانا لانه وعد بذلك
ابس صدقوني الموضوع هذا قديم جدا :dntknw: 

*



اما ثانيا 
المعلومة الجميلة اللي قالتها ميرنا 
انك عامل ترانيم بصوتك كده من حقنا 
عليك اننا نطالبك بـ Cd لكل عضو 
ولكن تيسيرا عليك احنا هنتنازل عن 
الحق ده بشرط انك تنزلها في المنتدي 
ربنا معاك ويزلل كل العقبات والمشاكل

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا معلش, اصل نزلت ترنيمة او اثنين, و من بعدها نصف اعضاء المنتدى اختفوا... و اكيد انت فاهم السبب...*


----------



## juese (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

مبروك يا روك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا روك

الف مبروك انت تستاهل كل خير

لأن قلبك دايمآ مع ربنا و أتكالك علية فى حياتك دايمآ

علشان كدا الموضوع اتحل 

و يا رب كل حياتك مايبقاش فيها مشاكل و تبقا دايمآ فى سعادة 

و حياة هادئة و دايمآ فى حضن ابونا السماوى 

و عايزين نسمع ترانيمك بقا يا روك

بلاش تتقل علينا اكتر من كدا​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

*الف مبروك يا روك 

وربنا يحفظك دايماً *


----------



## moussa30000 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

فيه ايه يجماعه مالوه روك انا عامل زى فريد الاطرش فى الزفه اتمنى انك تكون بخير ياروك وعلى العموم يسيدى الفين مبروك مع انى مش عارف على ايه


----------



## moussa30000 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

:new6:فيه ايه يجماعه مالوه روك انا عامل زى فريد :a63::spor2:الاطرش فى الزفه اتمنى انك تكون بخير ياروك وعلى العموم يسيدى الفين:new5: مبروك مع انى مش عارف:smil14: على ايه


----------



## اشرف جورجي (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

سلام ونعه
كن مطمئن جدا جدا وتفكر في الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر
ربنا يباركك ديما
ويضعك تحت يديه
:yahoo:


----------



## abn yso3 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

*( عظيمه هى مراحمك يارب الجنود ..... تتجدد فى كل صباح)*
*الف مبروك يا + روك + ودائما مرجو من الرب ان يعينك ويكون معك فى كل خطوه نحو حياة افضل*
*بص بقى هديه كده لحقت اجيبها وانا جاااى*
*         :16_4_10::36_15_15:*
​


----------



## losivertheprince (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

*سلام المسيح : 
مبروك يا أستاذ صخرة : بص ياعم من غير كلام كده ولا اي حاجة احنا عايزينك تصلي عشان الطلب بتاع الاستاذ فراي .... لو مصليتش ............... انا هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازعل منك ........... انت لسه خارج من هم زي ما بتقول اوك يالا بقي ورينا شطارتك انت واللي في المتدي ............ *​


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

اشكركم يا احبة من اجل مشاعركم, لكن الموضوع هذا قديم جدا, صارله اكثر من سنة 
على اي حال, طلب الأخ فراي على العين و الراس
سلام و نعمة


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

(*تعالوا اليا يا جميع المتعبين و ثقيلى الاحمال و انا اريحكم)​*
*الحمد للة ان ربنا حل المشكلة دى

ربنا يساعدك و يقف معاك my rock​*


----------



## مينا 188 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

واو اننا مش عارفين المشكله 
لكن الف الف مبروك
ويارب يحل كل ماشكلنا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

*بص يا روك اكيد الموضوع فات عليه كتير بس سامحنى انا مشفتهوش بس 
على العموم الف مبروك يباشا واكيد كل شوية بتبقى فيه مشاكل ولو بسيطة بردة وبتتحل
فمبروك عليها ولو سمحت احنا عاوزين الترانيم 
كفاية بقى تشويق *​


----------



## وليم تل (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

الف مبروك ماى روك
ودائما تقدم ورقى دائم
ودمت بود​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*



ميرنا قال:


> *يجماعه كلنا نبارك لروك كان فى مشكله جامدا جدا جدا مش هقدر اوصفها واتحلت فى طرفه عين مبروك يا احلى روك واطيب روك مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك : *


 
ألف مبروك أستاذ مــــــــاى روك على إن مشكلتك اتحلت
ربنا يارب يحل كل مشكلاتكم دايماً
ويعوض تعب خدمتكم الكبيرة ومجهودكم الرائع فى المنتدى وخدمتو اللى بجد ليها هدف كبير اوى فى إظهار المسيحية بالشكل الصحيح أمام كل من يمسها بأى إتهام
ومرة تانية الف مبروك
:36_3_11:
:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:
:36_3_11:
:36_3_11:
:36_3_11:​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

الف الف مبروك يا روك ​


----------



## maro52 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

الحمد لله يارب تكون اخر مشكله 
والف الف مبروك يا روك


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
مبرزك ياروك وربنا معاك دايما و يساعدك*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

*مبروك ياروك و ربنا معاك دايما" و يساعدك
*


----------



## veansea (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

مبروووووووووك يا روووووووووووك اف مبروك
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

*انا معرفش فية اية *
*بس انا لما جيت على المنتدى لاقيت ان فى عطل تقريبا *
*وواضح ان المشكلة كبيرة وانا بشكر ربنا على حلها بها السرعة*
*مبروك يا مشرفنا الغالى ربنا يباركك وينور طريقك ديما*​


----------



## jamil (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

الف الف مبروك بحلول مشكلتك ولو انها قديمه مثل ما تقول ....... تمنياتنا لك بالسلامه التامه لك ولجميع الاخوه الاحبه تحت اسم مخلص العالم يسوع المسيح


----------



## استفانوس (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

هذا ايماننا​
*لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ*

*الف مبروك*​


----------



## نفيين1988 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

الموضوع قديم جدا


----------



## جيلان (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

*مبروك مع انى مش عارفة على ايه:smile02​*


----------



## vetaa (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

ولو انها متاخره اكتر من سنه
مكنتش جيت المنتدى اصلا بس اهو جيب برضه
ههههههههه

الف مبروك يا زعيم
ودايما يارب باسم ربنا مشاكلك محلوله
وربنا ماسك بايدك


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مبروك يا احلى ادمن*

*لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ*



بجد سرعه جميله اوى بتاعت المنتدى ونشكور ربنا على كول حاجه


----------

